# ? For Car Rental Gurus



## JLB (Oct 12, 2007)

Any veteran rental car gurus want to give this one a shot?  

I have exhausted all the discount codes I can find.  Most of the coupons expire before the rental date.  Hotwire is higher and Priceline does not serve Sanford/Orlando airport, although I can see lower Priceline quotes at MCO.

What we need is a large vehicle, at least a standard SUV or minivan, from 6:00 PM 1/4/08 until 10:00 AM 1/18/08, pickup and dropoff at Sanford/Orlando.

The rental car companies on-site are Alamo, National, Avis, Dollar, Enterprise, Hertz and Thrifty.

The best I have so far is $572, total, through National, using Emerald Club and a discount code.  Several discount codes got that rate.


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can try carrentals.com

I booked for Fort Lauderdale in Feb 2008 and it seemed to be the best rates going.

Good Luck


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2007)

Going through Costco.com to Alamo, entering your dates and airport, and using Corporate ID# 675899, it shows a Standard SUV with free miles and free additional driver, out the door for $540.59.

Not great, but maybe a bit better than you found?

Dave


----------



## JLB (Oct 12, 2007)

Lower is always better.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 12, 2007)

*rental*

Try going through the AARP site (aarp.com).  That usually knocks off 10-30% right off the top.  Also go to flyertalk.com and go to their car rental section for some help and/or discount codes.


----------



## JLB (Oct 13, 2007)

When I googled this in the past, that's where it took me, flyertalk, and their lengthy threads with a repetition of jillions of codes.

Now it takes me to fatwallet, and the same codes.  I have tried all the ones from both past and present, and the $572 through National for a standard SUV (Trailblazer) was the best I could get.



Jimster said:


> Also go to flyertalk.com and go to their car rental section for some help and/or discount codes.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you tried mousesaver.com yet. There are alot of car rental codes here. We used priceline for a mini van in orlando and bid until accepted.


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 13, 2007)

Did you try the website I suggested.

I just checked Trailbrazer SUV 409.32 for the 2 weeks you requested taxes in.

Carrentals.com

Ben


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 13, 2007)

*$405.16*

Go thru the BJ's club link. Dollar is offering best prices today for your timeframe/vehicles.

http://www.bjsvacations.com/promotion/bjs/carrental/default.asp

2 Weeks at $160.00 per week. Unlimited mileage. 

 Base Rate: $320.00  
 U.S. Dollar (USD)  

 Promo Code:   
 Total Estimated Charges: $405.16  
 Click Here for Rate Details  




Your Lowest Rates on Dollar.com  


  Base Rate: 
$320.00 
  Taxes, Surcharges & Fees 
  APT CONC RECOV FEE $34.51 
FACILITY CHARGE $5.50 
DISC AMOUNT -$16.00 
STATE TRANSACT TAX $28.42 
STATE TAX $26.15 
VEHICLE LICENSE FEE $6.58 


 Total Estimated Charges: $405.16  
 U.S. Dollar (USD)  



  Promo Code:   
  Rate Code:  ASSOC


----------



## JanB (Oct 14, 2007)

Ben - I'm trying the carrentals.com site for Kailua-Kona, Hawaii.  It tells me that KOA is not a valid pick-up/drop-off code even when I go into their airport code section.  Can you try it for me to see if it is me or the site.

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2007)

Ben, I'm looking at carrentals.com, and don't see that rate you quoted.  Are you sure you used Sanford Airport (SFB), and not Orlando Int'l (MCO)?  The lowest rate I see for a Trailblazer at SFB is almost $600 for the OP's rental details.

JanB:  KOA works fine for me.  Maybe clear your cache and try again?

Dave


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dave

Sorry you are correct I was looking at orlando, the rates for sanford are much higher.  Sorry about that.

Jan

Koa did work for me.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the 2008 Entertainment book.  email me if you want codes.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 14, 2007)

Whatever rate you use, once you are there picking up the car, ask for a AAA or AARP or other discount - whatever membership you have - they might knock off an extra 10-15% in addition to the rate you've already gotten.

It's worked for me!


----------



## BopRN (Oct 15, 2007)

We just went through the same thing for a mini-van which we will pickup this weekend. I booked it on EasyCar.com...a company in UK...a little leary but good rate....$263....and so far communication has been very good. I got another email today reminding me I need to take the voucher for pick up.

So we wsill see...hopefully all goes well on Friday.


----------



## BassAngler (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is what I got using my Emerald Club and the standard Emerald Club contract id of 5007125. More codes can be found on www.mousesavers.com

Standard SUV

4-Door/Automatic/Air
Chevrolet TrailBlazer
Chevrolet TrailBlazer
or similar
4 	1 	4 	3

Edit Car Selection

Pickup:
    Sanford Orlando International (SFBT01)
    2 Red Cleveland Blvd.
    Sanford , FL 32773
    US
    Friday, January 4, 2008
    6:00 PM 

Dropoff:
    Sanford Orlando International (SFBT01)
    2 Red Cleveland Blvd.
    Sanford , FL 32773
    US
    Friday, January 18, 2008
    10:00 AM 

Edit Trip Information
Estimated Total = $551.29 USD


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2007)

In the past, mousesaver has had the same codes as flyertalk.

Like I said in the OP, Priceline is for MCO only, with nothing available at Sanford.



easysider said:


> Have you tried mousesaver.com yet. There are alot of car rental codes here. We used priceline for a mini van in orlando and bid until accepted.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2007)

No, I'm saving the replies up and then I will sit down and see what I can get.  That looks good.  Thanks.



BM243923 said:


> Did you try the website I suggested.
> 
> I just checked Trailbrazer SUV 409.32 for the 2 weeks you requested taxes in.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! That's looks really good!

I'm out of time now, but I'll try it when I get home tonight.



lawren2 said:


> Go thru the BJ's club link. Dollar is offering best prices today for your timeframe/vehicles.
> 
> http://www.bjsvacations.com/promotion/bjs/carrental/default.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## BassAngler (Oct 16, 2007)

I just used the following to get it to this: Coupon Code NF2099FJS (Free day) & Contract ID 5007125 (Emerald Club)

Print the coupon here: http://www.nationalcar.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=ZL_EntertainmentFreedayCoupon_2008


Standard SUV

4-Door/Automatic/Air
Chevrolet TrailBlazer
Chevrolet TrailBlazer
or similar
4 	1 	4 	3

Edit Car Selection

Pickup:
    Sanford Orlando International (SFBT01)
    2 Red Cleveland Blvd.
    Sanford , FL 32773
    US
    Friday, January 4, 2008
    6:00 PM 

Dropoff:
    Sanford Orlando International (SFBT01)
    2 Red Cleveland Blvd.
    Sanford , FL 32773
    US
    Friday, January 18, 2008
    10:00 AM 

Edit Trip Information
Estimated Total = $514.98 USD


----------



## winger (Oct 17, 2007)

BassAngler said:


> I just used the following to get it to this: Coupon Code NF2099FJS (Free day) & Contract ID 5007125 (Emerald Club)
> 
> Print the coupon here: http://www.nationalcar.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=ZL_EntertainmentFreedayCoupon_2008
> 
> ...



Do I need to be an Emerald Club member to use this?


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2007)

When I tried this one I got a message that said, "Please enter a confirmation number," a couple fo times.  Then I got, "We are unable to provide rate information at this time Please try again later."



lawren2 said:


> Go thru the BJ's club link. Dollar is offering best prices today for your timeframe/vehicles.
> 
> http://www.bjsvacations.com/promotion/bjs/carrental/default.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2007)

My guess is Yes.  After the code for Emerald Club you have to enter your last name.



winger said:


> Do I need to be an Emerald Club member to use this?


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2007)

On this one I got:   Estimated Total $534.31 

I'll try again when I hear back, to see what I'm doing wrong.



BassAngler said:


> I just used the following to get it to this: Coupon Code NF2099FJS (Free day) & Contract ID 5007125 (Emerald Club)
> 
> Print the coupon here: http://www.nationalcar.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=ZL_EntertainmentFreedayCoupon_2008
> 
> ...


----------



## BassAngler (Oct 17, 2007)

> Do I need to be an Emerald Club member to use this?



Yes, you need to be a Emerald Club member to use the services. Go here to sign up for free. http://www.nationalcar.com/index.do...r=2&header=2&source=blank.gif&sourceCode=9998


> On this one I got: Estimated Total $534.31
> 
> I'll try again when I hear back, to see what I doing wrong.



JLB, not sure what you are doing different but I still get the $514 rate. I didn't even log in to the site. I just used the regular site and input the codes.


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.  This time I got it.  Even though the subtotal was higher, the net is:

Estimated Total $514.98 

This is the lowest for now, the other suggestions not working at this time.



BassAngler said:


> JLB, not sure what you are doing different but I still get the $514 rate. I didn't even log in to the site. I just used the regular site and input the codes.


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm still getting:

We are unable to provide rate information at this time Please try again later.

on BJ's Dollar site.  

Anyone else getting that?

PS:  I took BJ's code number out and got $608.45 for a standard SUV-Jeep Grand Cherokee.  I put the code number back in and got the error message again.


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2007)

Total through www.carrentals.com is $596.37 through Alamo.


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried Alamo with the Cosco code and got:  Estimated Total $550.74


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2007)

I got BJ's and Dollar to work by defaulting it.  That showed a compact for $405.16.

Then, it allowed upgrades.  A Sebring is $439.03 and a Charger is $461.62.  I doubt that the trunks of those are big enough for two sets of Golf clubs plus all our luggage for four people.

The next upgrade was for a Chrysler 300 or Pacifica, and was higher than the SUV through National.

It never did allow an upgrade to a standard SUV.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 20, 2007)

*car rental deal*

Lawren2- Thanks for the tip.  I got a Chrysler 300 for a week at $260 through  Dollar- that's substantially below the going rate for the Christmas-New Year's week.  Ok next question- I am not a member of BJ's Wholesale but given this bargain I don't mind joining just in case I should have to show my card.  I notice, however, when going to the BJ's site that they have two memberships.  Is it necessary to join at the more expensive rate in order to use the discount?  I am planning on buying the cheaper one and if questioned simply try to call and upgrade on the spot.  I wouldn't mind the more expensive one, but I live in Illinois and they don't have any outlets here and I have Sam's and Costco.  I know some people will use the code and just hope that they are never asked to prove it, but given the cost it seems only fair and prudent to join.


----------

